# Charles Rennie Mackintosh Chair



## DavidWhite (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I have an itch to make this Charles Rennie Mackintosh chair.










I have some general dimensions - height, seat height, width, etc, but no specifics. I really need some more information and detail photographs. Can anyone point me at a source of information - books, websites, plans, etc?

Thanks in advance!

Dave


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

At a seat height of 17-18" scale the rest of the dimensions proportionately.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

These people have a plan for sale.
This looks like the original drawings, but whether that's useful or not, I don't know - you can email them and maybe they'll provide more info.
This sketchup plan is somewhat similar, although not identical.

For such a design classic I was surprised how hard it was to find info.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Try Woodwork February 2006 page 54-61. Simon Watts gave very detailed drawings, dimensions, cut lists and upholstery instructions for building a CRM dining room chair.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Vincent is right, although the chair there doesn't seem to have quite as high a back as your picture.

You can download it from http://ebookee.org/ .


----------



## DavidWhite (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for the replies! You guys rock.

Clint - working out the dimensions proportionally was my fall back plan. I knew I could get close that, but I was hoping to find the exact details as per the original.

KnickKnack - Thank you! The plan looks like what I need and I will buy it. I may also email the Hunterain gallery and ask if they have any other drawings. I also found that Sketchup model during my research but I don't think it's based on any actual data. Like you I was surprised at the relative lack of information out there about this classic chair. If I can find a reliable set of measurements I'll create a Sketchup model and make it public.

Vincent & KnickKnack (again) - I'll try and track down a copy as even ifs it's not exactly the same chair it would be helpful. CRM did also design a chair that was identical in every respect apart from the height of the seat back. That issue is not available on their website and I tried for an hour to download it from ebookee without success. Although I did manage to install a number of other download mangers, toolbars and god knows what else on my computer in the process! No problem though, I am technical enough to deal with such things.

Thanks again all and if anyone should stumble on any other info I'd be delighted to hear about it.


----------



## DavidWhite (Jun 2, 2009)

Doh! Just realised that 3d model is not avaible in Sketchup format.


----------

